# Can you plug the Rode SmartLav mic into something besides iPhone/iPod?



## cayenne (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting the new Rode Smartlav for $60. It plugs into and iPhone/iPod/iPad and has a free app for recording.

I'm guessing it would likely also plug into any normal digital recorder, like my old Zoom H2, and function as a mike there too? Does anyone know if this is true?

I was thinking ti would be nice to use that instead of the apple "I" product, so that I could plug the mic in AND be able to plug in headphones to make sure it was recording...etc.

Anyone?

Thanks,

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd e-mail Rode and ask. That's a pretty low price for a mic, so its a consumer grade. If it has digital out, it might be a issue for your recorder, but, as long as you can return it, buy one and let us know. If its a condenser mic with internal battery and audio out, it would work for most applications.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd e-mail Rode and ask. That's a pretty low price for a mic, so its a consumer grade. If it has digital out, it might be a issue for your recorder, but, as long as you can return it, buy one and let us know. If its a condenser mic with internal battery and audio out, it would work for most applications.



I went ahead and ordered it on amazon, to round out my purchase for 12 mos interest free credit on the buy.
I also got a wacom intuos5 tablet for Photoshop which I'm trying to teach myself, etc.

Anyway, this item is on backorder..

From tests I've seen, this thing records pretty darned well. Rather than use my iPhone...I likely will get a use or cheap refurb basic 8GB iPod touch to use with it. Will be good for my casual stuff, but if I was recording something critical, if I can't plug it into something I can verify with headphones (like wedding, etc) I'd likely get something else to use.

Please do let me know what you hear from Rode and I'll reply back with my thoughts on it once I get the mic.

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'd e-mail Rode and ask. That's a pretty low price for a mic, so its a consumer grade. If it has digital out, it might be a issue for your recorder, but, as long as you can return it, buy one and let us know. If its a condenser mic with internal battery and audio out, it would work for most applications.
> ...


 
I was suggesting that you contact them. I am not into video any longer, it was too much like work, and being retired, I don't need that.

I can certainly see the advantage of having what amounts to a portable audio recorder that can be worn by the subject.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



*OOps!!*

My Bad, I read I'd as I'll.......misread that.


Ok, I'll drop them a line and let them know.

I really got the idea when watching some wedding workshops, and this one guy, took two digital recorders with 2x lavs...and pinned them on the groom, with two things in mind.

1. He had 2 of them going as a backup if one died for some reason.
2. He pinned one mic slightly lower, and this would catch the brides voice at the alter too....so, this way he got the bride talking, but avoided having to try to hide anything on the bride which can be difficult.

Anyway, got me thinking about lavs and recorders on the person, and just sync'ing in post but getting good audio this way.

I figured the rode smartlav looked like a good product from the tests and reviews I've seen, and the price can't be beat...so, I'll give it a try and see how it works.

C


----------



## rapley (Aug 14, 2013)

I assume you've bought it, so what's the result? Did you manage to plug it into your recording device?


----------



## cayenne (Aug 14, 2013)

rapley said:


> I assume you've bought it, so what's the result? Did you manage to plug it into your recording device?



I purchased it on amazon.com months ago....still not available to ship apparently....so, dunno what it is like yet.


I had to tell amazon to keep it on order, so...hoping it will be here in the near future.

C


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Aug 17, 2013)

I actually researched this already. The SmartLav is a TRRS plug and will not work with a normal 3.5mm TRS connector on external recorders and cameras. A TRRS to TRS adapter don't work either, because the mic is powered by the +2.7V bias from newer iOS/Android devices. I was hoping to use it with a GoPro, as it seems like a nice mic for the price, but I guess I'm SOL.


----------

